# Canon's lovely new recall!



## MLeeK (Aug 15, 2012)

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T4i 18-135mm IS STM Lens Kit

Evidently the grips on some T4i's are turning white. 
How bizarre is that?? LOL!


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 15, 2012)

It's old news. Surprised they took this long to issue a recall.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T4i 18-135mm IS STM Lens Kit
> 
> Evidently the grips on some T4i's are turning white.
> How bizarre is that?? LOL!


It's only fair.  The owner's hands are turning black


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2012)

IT IS A SIGN!


That the WHITE L lens power is slowly seeping through into the camera bodies. It's hitting the weaker willed rebels first; but I'm sure that, given time, the mid and top range bodies will start to weaken too. Those super sharp white L lenses will cut through the blackness and score the bodies with their white touch!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

Canon has an entire page filled with Service Recalls. Canon U.S.A. : Professional Imaging Products : EF 40mm f/2.8 STM


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet.. that will take out a few of MWACs and DWACs in my area.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Sweet.. that will take out a few of MWACs and DWACs in my area.



Only for as long as it takes Canon to replace the rubber grip.


----------



## belial (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sure canon will sue the rubber manufacturer for the recall. Seems canon Has a small run of bad luck right now. They'll def survive it however


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 15, 2012)

My grips are fine so far but have been in contact with customer service. They are saying 7 days from ship date for return. I am going to wait a while. I also have the 40mm pancake and have not had any problems with it either. I think they should give some coupons or something for the blunders.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Canon has an entire page filled with Service Recalls. Canon U.S.A. : Professional Imaging Products : EF 40mm f/2.8 STM



So does Nikon. The only difference is that Nikon divides their Service Advisories and firmware updates onto two separate pages. Canon does not. 

Current Firmware downloads available for Nikon products

Service Advisories


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty much all consumer electronics manufacturers have recalls.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has an entire page filled with Service Recalls. Canon U.S.A. : Professional Imaging Products : EF 40mm f/2.8 STM
> ...



I went to your links and noticed a total of 10 service advisories for Nikon products--dating back to the N55 film camera, in the year 2005. Most are for CoolPix cameras: there are FOUR CoolPIx service advisories listed. The D5000 was the last Nikon SLR with a service advisory, back in August of 2009. Another Nikon service recall out of the 10 is for the *CL-L2 Ballistic Nylon Soft Lens Case, **and two were battery recalls, one from 2005, the other from April of 2012. Service Advisories
*
Firmware Updates are listed separately on Nikon's site, yes. That's because a firmware update is not a Service Advisory. Canon has over 60 F&^(-ups listed...not counting FIRMWARE updates--JUST FOR EOS SLR products!!!!!! Not even counting P&S or video cameras! 

Is it terribly distressing when the spin you pout out [sic] falls flat, Ty?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Do you realize that Nikon's firmware updates are to fix issues with the cameras that they are downloadable for? Did you read the description of any of them? Canon manufactures more than just cameras. From what I've seen, they've had about as many recalls as Nikon has, and just as many firmware updates as Nikon has to fix operational errors with the firmware on the camera. 

Why do you jump at me with hostility when I state my findings? Are you that old and crotchety that you cannot help but be a dick? Are you literally incapable of presenting your side of the story in a respectful fashion?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 15, 2012)

I can understand how the whole 5DIII thing could have slipped through the cracks...but...white rubber...HOW did they not find that?

Or was it something that occurred during the mass production at the factory after testing...


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I can understand how the whole 5DIII thing could have slipped through the cracks...but...white rubber...HOW did they not find that?
> 
> Or was it something that occurred during the mass production at the factory after testing...



If I recall, it wasn't really on Canon... It was an issue with the rubber supplier. I wouldn't be one to hold a manufacturing company accountable for an inaccuracy on the end of a supplier. Sure, Canon is left holding the bag and has to correct the mistake free of charge, which SUCKS for them. But, they don't manufacture the rubber in-house, so you can't get too angry at them (at least I can't). It happens all the time, lots of companies have to recall stuff because of a supplier's screw up.


----------



## newb (Aug 15, 2012)

Sub'd for some of the links.


Despite the pointless banter. Any company that sells a product to a customer either has a warranty claim, a recall or service bulliten in its life time.


----------



## belial (Aug 16, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> If I recall, it wasn't really on Canon... It was an issue with the rubber supplier. I wouldn't be one to hold a manufacturing company accountable for an inaccuracy on the end of a supplier. Sure, Canon is left holding the bag and has to correct the mistake free of charge, which SUCKS for them. But, they don't manufacture the rubber in-house, so you can't get too angry at them (at least I can't). It happens all the time, lots of companies have to recall stuff because of a supplier's screw up.



The rubber manufactural got the chemical imbalance slightly. When combined with the plastic from the camera and human sweat this CAN cause a reaction. It's not a sure thing that the rubber will turn and the odds of an allergic reaction are also only nominal but it still becomes a safety concern


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

I dunno why the big fuzz.  I think 650D's with white rubber grips and big white L lenses look hawt.


----------



## Joel1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've only had my Canon T4i for less than 2 weeks and just found out that it is one of the models with the defective grips. This really irks me and I'm wondering if I should wait until I am getting noticable discoloration on the grips before I send it off? What do you think? 

Also, I only found out from this site about the problem grips and have no idea how to send it or where to send it to. Advice please...


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Joel1 said:


> I've only had my Canon T4i for less than 2 weeks and just found out that it is one of the models with the defective grips. This really irks me and I'm wondering if I should wait until I am getting noticable discoloration on the grips before I send it off? What do you think?
> 
> Also, I only found out from this site about the problem grips and have no idea how to send it or where to send it to. Advice please...



Why don't you go check Canon's website? I've had nothing but good experiences with them. They repaired my 7D and had it back to me for free in under 5 business days. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 21, 2012)

^ Thats quality service right there.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 21, 2012)

Joel1 said:


> I've only had my Canon T4i for less than 2 weeks and just found out that it is one of the models with the defective grips. This really irks me and I'm wondering if I should wait until I am getting noticable discoloration on the grips before I send it off? What do you think?
> 
> Also, I only found out from this site about the problem grips and have no idea how to send it or where to send it to. Advice please...



Though it may "irk" you, EVERY company will have a problem with their products sooner or later (and most have lots of problems.)  All the other camera companies also have their issues.

In some cases, the company sits in denial... because a single consumer can't really do much about it.  This has to wait until enough consumers boil over that someone tries to get an attorney to take on the case as a class action.  In those scenarios, the attorney wins (they get their legal fees) and everyone else gets some "settlement" -- usually in the form of some coupon for an absurdly tiny amount of money and ONLY valid toward future purchase of a product.  But the value of the settlement very seldom sufficient to get the company to fix the problem - but hey, the attorney got paid.  Surely you would not have preferred that scenario (not unless you're the attorney who made all the money.)

Frankly I would be happy for two reasons:

1)  The defect in no way impacts the function of the product nor does it impact the quality of the images.

2)  Canon owned up to the problem without a fuss and is making things right for the consumer at no cost to the consumer (other than the inconvenience of not having a camera for a few days.)

Sure it would be nice if Canon had never had the problem at all, but keep in mind, Canon doesn't make the grips.  Canon is only guilty of using the grips.  Unfortunately, the defect is such that it wont be discolored right away... it takes a while.  So Canon would have no way of knowing this was going to happen.  Had their specs been followed and had the batch of rubber had the right composition, it would never have happened at all.

All things considered, this is not a bad outcome.  I would consider this a sign that the vendor you purchased your product from is actually REPUTABLE and cares about their quality and their image.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 21, 2012)

Someday on Ebay, a "Genuine White-Grip Canon" will be worth more than the run of the mill black-gripped ones.


----------



## Joel1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I registered all my stuff at the Canon website and sent an e-mail to the Support Dept asking for instructions about the grip recall for the T4i and haven't got a reply. That was 5 days ago...


----------



## rhino1986 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey what is a good cam I have 1100d n I'm thinking about the 7d or the 60d what should I get


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 26, 2012)

Joel1 said:


> I registered all my stuff at the Canon website and sent an e-mail to the Support Dept asking for instructions about the grip recall for the T4i and haven't got a reply. That was 5 days ago...



Call them and get a reply instantly. 



rhino1986 said:


> Hey what is a good cam I have 1100d n I'm thinking about the 7d or the 60d what should I get



Do you need the 7D's autofocus, weather sealing, and superior viewfinder? If not, the 60D has the same sensor. I'd suggest a 7D or even saving a few hundred more for a 5D2, though. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## BevD (Sep 2, 2012)

I got my T4i in June 2012 and became aware of the rubber grip issue in July.  Should note that I am in Canada - Canon Canada paid shipping both ways, extended my warranty for 2 years and gave me an additional battery when I returned it for repair.  I was only without my camera for 8 days - they were long days but I figured I would be crazy not to return it for those benefits.


----------



## Joel1 (Sep 8, 2012)

It was weird about the grip thing for my T4i. When I entered my serial# online it told me my camera was affected but when I contacted Canon via e-mail the reply indicated my camera was not affected...


----------

